# What grout color should I use with my tiles? Pics included



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Hi guys, almost finished tiling my tub surround. It was a big project (with removal of the old tub, fixing mold issues, putting in a new tub, putting up durock, etc) considering I was traveling a lot for work over the past few months. But it's almost done now. However, I wished I had spent more time on the color schemes, but oh well, it doesn't look horrible. So with that knowledge, I want to ask some advice on what color grout I should use with my tiles. Right now I bought some Mapei Sanded grout that is Biscuit in color, but I think it may blend too well with my tiles and I want my grout lines to show up. I was thinking maybe just plain white. Technically, I should probably use something brown to go with the background color of the tile, but I think that will just make the area look weirder (I already think the tub surround looks a little bit too brown). But I am no design guy, I actually hate making those decisions, so help me out, pick out my grout color for me 

And just so you know, obviously the tiles are not done yet in the pics. And the bit of white you see on the tiles and in the grout lines is just some white mortar that I will clean up later. The red in the niches is RedGard, and will later be covered by tile. 

And a big thanks to everyone that had helped me through the process. A special thanks to oh' mike, the eplumber, and Bud Cline.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

If that were my bathroom, I would go with a grout that is pretty much the same colour as the tile. What you want to achieve is a solid look. You want it to look like a whole piece of stone was there. 

But if you like a contrast I really wouldn't go with white as it will get dirty and not look very nice in time. 

Then again, it is your bathroom, and you can do what you like, even black grout......lol

BTW really nice job on the tiles, and the design.


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Hey thanks for the reply, I appreciate it. Do you really think the colors of the tile/listello work okay? I thought the tiles came out looking a bit too brownish for an off white bathroom. Kind of reminded me of some egyptian look. But I'm glad that someone thinks it looks good


----------



## HandyAndyRR (Dec 2, 2011)

I do a fair amount of tile work and have never had anyone regret a color choie, or had one look bad. I always tell my customers this when they are struggling with color choice. Obviously, there are some bad choices for certain tile, but if you are down to a few choices, you will probably not be disappointed with whatever you choose. The different colors may change the look, but not make one look bad and one good.

If you do go with white, I would recommend using something like a spectra-lock grout. White grout is very hard to keep clean, but the stain resistant stuff goes a long way to help. It is more expensive, but in my experience, worth it.

I know this doesn't make a decision for you, but it is some food for thought and hopefully will make you worry less about the choice.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

yummy mummy said:


> If that were my bathroom, I would go with a grout that is pretty much the same colour as the tile. What you want to achieve is a solid look. You want it to look like a whole piece of stone was there.


That is what I tried to do with our shower. Our tile looks a lot like yours. I'm OK with it, but if I had it to do over, I would have gone with a darker brown.

I strongly recommend you do a sample board. Once you think you have decided, glue pieces of each of your tiles (scraps are fine) on a piece of cardboard with the appropriate spacer, mix a tiny bit of grout in an old margarine container, and try it out. Let it dry. 
_ Then set it on the ground and take two large steps back! _ 
Don't hold it 12 inches from your face and decide, look at it from the same distance you took that pic from.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks very nice Blondesense!

I don't think you would have liked dark brown.....


----------



## BayIslandMike (Nov 29, 2011)

personally, I would go with a grout color that matches the lighter shades in your tile, so a beige or light tan color.

Thumbs up on the tile patterns!
Don't forget to post pics of the final product!


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I would go with a black, or a jet black, or a charcoal gray.


----------



## mchipser (Sep 21, 2009)

This looks very similar to my bathroom remodel colors...

http://www.diychatroom.com/f15/bathtub-surround-53461/


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

almond or beige....:yes:


----------



## Wandererone (Mar 23, 2012)

I actually like the red touches in there................


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yummy mummy said:


> If that were my bathroom, I would go with a grout that is pretty much the same colour as the tile. What you want to achieve is a solid look. You want it to look like a whole piece of stone was there.


this is what i do. and it works out really well.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Fix'n it said:


> this is what i do. and it works out really well.


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

the house i just bought, has a ok shower tile in it. but has white grout = butt ugly. a beige grout would make it look tons better. what is up with nearly everyone making nearly everything white ?! color is so much more cozy/warm feeling.


----------



## amodoko (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for all the advice on my original question, I thought I should at least post my final result, as bayislandmike had asked, so you guys can see what it ended up looking like. I ended up going with an ivory colored grout from Mapei, it dried lighter than I expected, but I still like it. But anyways, here is the photo

I'm going to post more photos in the remodeling section of the forum right now to show those that helped me throughout the process what their advice was able to do for me, so if you're still curious, just look for a post by me there


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

looks GREAT :thumbup:. though i think you are going to be wanting for more shelves. but don't fret, those are easy to install.


----------



## alica (May 2, 2012)

I will remodel my bathroom next month and I am searching for a best color combination for bathroom. Please share some more pictures of your bathroom.

_______________
Home renovations Ottawa


----------

